# Escambia Bay??



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

I know people are protective of their honey holes.....but speaking generally what parts of escambia bay will I have the best luck with reds and specks?? Around hwy 90 bridges?? Down to I-10? The grass?? I promise I won't take all of them, just point a rookie in the right direction.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

All of those places will produce fish. Are you fishing from a boat, wading, kayak?


----------



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

Fishin' from a boat. Sorry that an important detail to leave out. I usually go blackwater bay but I usually catch fish too small to keep. Never been in escambia bay so I wanna give it a try just not sure where to go.... Which launch should I use?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

You can fish around the points just south of the hwy 90 bridges.Also I've found a lot of spots by using Google earth.Just look for color change in the water closer to the bank.Try those spots first thing in the morning and see how it works out.You also need to be looking for schools of mullet as well.Generally if there are mullet you'll find reds and specks because the mullet stir up the shrimp,crabs,baitfsh and other tasty critters they like to eat.Do you fish with artificals or live bait?


----------



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

I usually fish the bottom with a live shrimp on a circle hook. I bought a couple mirrodines yesterday so I'll give them a try. Is the tide not important when u go early morning?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes and no fish will typically eat in the morning no matter what the tide is. If the tide is right after daylight you'll catch more fish. You should also try a super spook jr. first thing in the morning then switch to a jerkshad style bait on a jig head or a mirrodine after the sun gets up.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Check you tube on how to walk the dog with a top water if you dont know how. Work the Mirrodines the same way, twitch them. If you're using live shrimp, I'd put them under a popping cork or slip cork to keep them off the bottom. You can launch at Archie Glover.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> You can fish around the points just south of the hwy 90 bridges.Also I've found a lot of spots by using Google earth.Just look for color change in the water closer to the bank.Try those spots first thing in the morning and see how it works out.You also need to be looking for schools of mullet as well.Generally if there are mullet you'll find reds and specks because the mullet stir up the shrimp,crabs,baitfsh and other tasty critters they like to eat.Do you fish with artificals or live bait?


Absolutely great information from Alex regarding Google earth. If you are wanting to find productive locations to fish for the future then I recommend that you find a few locations similar to that Alex described and dedicate a day to hitting those different spots. Spend about 15-30 minutes in each location and see which ones produce or look like they will produce in the future. I would use baits that allow you to make long casts so that you can cover a lot of water quickly. There are many baits that will catch fish but none of them will produce if you are not fishing in areas that hold a lot of fish.


----------



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

So when I'm looking for mullet, I'm looking for them jumping right?


----------



## motonation216 (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry to chime in but new to florida and new to fishing in general but me and my son have just been comsumed with the sport but we going at it alone and clueless got a 18 ft chaparrel sse not the greatest fishing but we didnt even know we loved fishing when we bought it we been at escambia bay quite a bit ramping at glover but we ve had lil to no luck early morning or night wanting to catch reds or something bigger then a crocker or baby cat fish has been our only luck we ve use soft plastics and live shrimp but with a in/out board bout cant get less then 5ft and no trolling motor PLEASE HELP


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

You will see mullet jumping at a distance but they will also turn over near the surface and boil without jumping. When you are near a big school, you will know.

Greg


----------

